# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  testing

## ekfa51



----------


## ekfa51

my grand son hepled me post this ticker!! i never would have been able to figure this out for myself!!!

----------


## Rumrunner

Good job!

----------


## ekfa51

thanks......he did a good job!

----------


## Kevin, PA

testing

----------

